# Puppy Snarling, Growling, and Baring Teeth



## Caravel (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi! We just got a GSD puppy and had some questions about his behavior. He is currently 7 weeks old and when we pick him up he sometimes begins some serious growling (almost frantic) and complaining and will even curl his nose and bare his teeth. He will also do this sometimes when we touch his neck and shoulders. I thought he might be in pain but he doesn't have this reaction every time, and it's mostly when he's feeling playful or nippy.

Right now we just continue to hold him until he calms down and relaxes, and then we let him go.

He doesn't come from a working line or anything, and I don't think he had much human interaction before we got him. He was barn raised and was in a pen all by himself when we got him (but I think that's a topic for another time). I was told by the "breeder" that all of their dogs had good dispositions.

We have signed him up for puppy classes. We currently have a 1.5 year old kuvasz and have had plenty of other dogs before, but I have never seen such behavior and it has me a bit concerned. Is this normal in GSD puppies? What should I do to put a halt to this before he gets bigger and harder to manage? I don't have a problem with a strong personality, but I don't want him to be unpredictable or dangerous.

Thanks for any help that you can offer.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats on your new puppy, and I think you hit the nail on the head when you said he probably didn't have much human interaction.

He's most likely not used to being handled/picked up and he's most likely acting out of fear(even tho it looks menacing).

I would definately make sure you handle him as much as you can, I would not correct him at this age for the 'bad' behavior, they have memories like gnats at this age, so correcting him at this age will only do damage I believe.(and keep his jaws away from your face, puppies like to bite faces, and if he's fearful, you definately don't want him doing that kind of damage to anyone's face)

Make everything FUN and rewarding at this time,,lots of good treats, toys, play time, exercise, don't "coddle" him, but definately start putting your hands and as many other people willing to do it on him,,,

I also hand feed alot of my puppies , it makes for a good bonding experience)))

He will also pick up the good habits of your kuvasz, so if he is good with puppies, definately let him teach some 'manners' as well)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It is more than likely because he is not used to being handled by humans and has never learned any other way to interact. I would handle him a LOT and always have any handlings become a positive experience (yummy treats work well for this).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome, you do have your work cut out for you. 
_No_ it is not normal for a GSD to act this way. He is scared to death of all the new changes, so you need to go slow, and provide him security and love.
Puppy class will help, and getting him around other pups that are of good disposition will help too. 
BUT you cannot have him safely around other pups til he has had at least 2 sets of shots. If the "breeder" has already given him one set, then I would not count it as pup still has maternal antibodies that would fight off that set.
When your pup is 9 weeks, get him in for the first. I go with this schedule from Dr. Jean Dodds:
http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM
There are many good threads here about building confidence in a puppy, positive training methods and clicker training. 
Right now I would focus on confidence building, bonding and crate training. The crate will provide him a place of his own and I would keep it in your bedroom at night. Don't isolate him away from you, he needs to know his "pack" is near at this time in his life.
Couple of great links:
developmental stages
first night to first year


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

you've come to the right place for help. 7 weeks is young to be away from his mother and in a pen alone in a barn. it sounds as tho he has not been properly socialized and that may be the problem. i've not had a puppy who exhibits this behavior, and am not a behaviorist, so i hesitate to give any advice (except to be patient), but there are VERY knowledgable people here who will help you, tho responses may be slow in coming due to the holiday and weekend, but i know you'll get some excellent advice and opinions here. i am curious tho, where was his mother and littermates? why was he all alone in a barn if he's only 7 weeks old?

have you taken him to the vet to have his "new puppy" check-up? i'd want to rule out any physical problems or discomfort immediately.

and welcome to the board caravel, where are you from (if you're worried about privacy, general area is fine). what is your little guy's name? when you say "just" got him, how long have you actually had him?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

wow, more people here than i thought maybe! see, caravel, here comes all the good advice!!! three other people already posted as i was doing mine!


----------



## Caravel (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

Right now, our kuvasz is so anxious to play with him but he's still just so small that I think he is really intimidated. 

He's doing fabulously with his crate training and also surprisingly well with his housebreaking. This weird snarling/growling thing seems to be his only issue.

So I guess we will continue with what we are doing and hope he becomes more confident and stops fronting?

Any other advice is most certainly welcome! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Caravel (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Katieliz,

We're located near Toledo, Ohio. 

I hate to badmouth the "breeder" but it certainly wasn't an optimum environment for puppies. He was 6 weeks when we got him and they had weaned all the puppies so that they could go to their new homes for Christmas Eve.







We left ours there until after the holiday as neither my husband nor I is a proponent of bringing a new puppy into the hectic holiday rush for a new home. 

All of the other dogs I've ever had were from reputable breeders and were much older (10-12 weeks at least) when I got them. This is the second dog I've ever owned that wasn't a show dog.

He's a sweet puppy. I hope we can get him past this.

(And his name is "Inky")


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Welcome to you and Inky. I think you can get him past this. Poor guy, all his brothers and sisters leave right at a critical stage then he's in a pen by himself. Just love him and try to make him feel safe. As someone else said don't coddle him, just try to make him feel like part of the family with yummy treats and his warm safe crate to sleep in.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

He's a baby, and been poorly treated. I don't mean abused, but he should optimally be with his littermates and dam around to teach behavior.

Good news is this isn't your first dog.

Sounds like you're doing the right thing.

I'd start baby training so you have excuse to give him treats for good behavior and I'd hand feed a bit of his food so he knows good things come from you.

When he calms down, stroke him and cuddle him as much as you can. Take him with you whenever you can (not to doggie places until he's protected by puppy shots). Have others give him treats and play, play. The red Kong ball (small) and stuffed animals are big! 

I'd also put a ticking clock - loud one - right by his crate.

You might be surprised that your big guy may be surprisingly gentle with him. Grown dogs tend to give a puppy license for the first months. Under careful supervision, I'd introduce them and allow as much controlled interaction as possible. I think it would be good for the puppy.

But you are his primary go to.
Good luck.


----------

